
Popular “Diet” Ingredient Now Linked to Leukemia and Lymphoma in Landmark Study - da02
http://www.realfarmacy.com/diet-leukemia/
======
greenyoda
The conclusions in the linked abstract of the human-based study on PubMed
aren't that clear:

 _" CONCLUSION: Although our findings preserve the possibility of a
detrimental effect of a constituent of diet soda, such as aspartame, on select
cancers, the inconsistent sex effects and occurrence of an apparent cancer
risk in individuals who consume regular soda do not permit the ruling out of
chance as an explanation."_

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23097267](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23097267)

------
ryanmarsh
aspartame's carcinogenic properties have been known for something like 20
years(I remember my dad showing me a study in my teens) but it's good to see
more data is being added to the pile

~~~
da02
I agree... I remember an episode from "Get Smart" (60s TV show) where they
make an joke on the dangers of "artificial sweeteners".

(If I had the money, I would just buy fruit, stevia extract, Zevia, and
occasionally eat "real sugar" products... just to be on the safe side.)

~~~
k__
I tried to use Stevia rather often, but it just tastes horrible in most
things.

2 years ago I cut down on sugar and since then I'm drinking diet soda and use
artificial sweeteners in my coffee and tea. :(

~~~
da02
Have you had any problems with your tooth enamel since drinking diet sodas?

Have you tried NOW Foods Better Stevia (in packets)? I liked the flavor in my
flavored teas (hot or cold). Only the cost adds up. It does contain rice
maltodextrin though.

